# Canada Express Entry Software Engineer - 2173 or 2174



## fernandopn (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi there,

I have been working as a Software Engineer and I now have 5+ years of experience.
I have recently lodged an EOI for Express Entry program.

When mentioning the Primary Occupation, I chose "2174- Computer Programmers and Interactive Media Developers" instead of opting for "2173- Software Engineers and Designers". But my designation is "Senior Software Engineer" and this is what will be mentioned in my employer reference letter/Service letter.

The reason why I did this was:
* In my Country, we do not need to have a license to work as a Software Engineer.
But canadian NOC 2173 says that it may need one.
* When I matched the main duties with what I do at my job, it closely matched 2174. There are some in 2173 that I do not do. For example, server configurations.

Have I made a mistake in doing so ?


----------

